# xxx microsoft



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I had a power blip today while on chat with amazon
Microsoft thought it the perfect time to update my computer.
That took 30 minutes
Have any of their updates been beneficial? Or just to serve their agenda?
At one point I had stopped their attempt to make my machine a proxy server but after some updates, I lost the ability to do so.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I did a restart today to apply an update, but it only took a few minutes. My updates download on their own and then prompt for a restart, if necessary. Updates shouldn't be that much of an inconvenience. Take a look at your update settings.


----------



## andrea_paulato (Oct 16, 2020)

it should only take a few minutes. I agree with the comment above - check your update settings


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

It's a learning curve; there are plenty of sites that discuss alternative settings depending on your version of Windows (home, pro, etc.) ... once you review these sites and the setting applicable to your version of Windows, you can decide if that route is for you. It should be possible to block or modify the way the updates are done, in Window's own settings (ie change the time of updates being applied), or via these site's suggestions (modifying/blocking updates).

MS does occasionally change the settings that you previously set; it's best to write down what you change, and go back and review them after a "major" Windows update.

Or, switch to any suitable version of linux, with Windows relegated to running in a Virtual Machine under linux. This really does work, if you have the resources and the inclination.

I was always fine with reviewing and applying updates myself on previous Windows OS's... had to jump through quite a few hoops to get back to that state with Windows 10.

Now, I have a mix of Windows and linux running ... Windows is forcing me to linux. After buying a lottery ticket today, I still feel lucky, so I predict "Patch tuesday will become a Holiday each month on the calendars, and our phones will issue Patch alerts!"


----------

